# Sony DRX-840U



## Real78 (Apr 20, 2008)

For some reason it will not burn DVD-Rs on my PC but it works on my MAC and my friends PC no problem. I don't know what else to do or what I am missing any input would help. Here is a list of software I have tired it on; Nero 8-9 and Rixio 9.

My friends computer XP home and we used Sonic burning software and it worked great.

So I know it is my computer and really need to fix this problem as I am trying to back up my PC.


Windows XP Pro
250gig
1gig RAM


----------



## Real78 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was able to burn a CD-R with my computer using the DVD burner I will give you guys the error I am getting in a little bit.


----------



## Real78 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is the error code I get

Roxio 9
Sens: 00 ASC:00 (Command 2A)
Px.dll: 4.8.39.500
PXAFS.DLL: 4.8.39.500
pxdrv.dll: 1.02.34a
PxMass.dll:4.8.39.500
PxSFS.DLL: 4.8.39.500
PxWave.dll: 48.39.500
pxwma.dll: 1,0,0,3


----------



## Real78 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is the Nero error code I get.


Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: File 'Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=?.?.?.?, size=30208 bytes, created 6/11/1997 7:01:02 PM 
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Core\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=169792 bytes, created 3/14/2007 12:02:04 PM 

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.5.14.2
Internal Version: 7, 5, 14, 2
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <SONY DVD RW DRU-840A> Version: SS01 - HA 1 TA 2 - 7.5.14.2
Adapter driver: <USB 2.0> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : set to ATAPI (3) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <Verbatim 522452AL >Version: 68S1 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.5.14.2
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD3200AAJB-22WGA0 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : Verbatim 522452AL atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : MagicISOVirtual DVD-ROM 1.0A mcdbus Port 4 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
Verbatim 522452AL D: CDRom0
SONY DVD RW DRU-840A E: CDRom2
MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM F: CDRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 895MB (916716kB)
Free physical memory: 106MB (108864kB)
Memory in use : 88 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

27.1.2009
Burn DVD Image
11:11:58 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

11:11:58 PM	#2 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3490
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

11:11:59 PM	#3 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 307
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 1983045 (440:40.45, 3873MB)

11:11:59 PM	#4 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 319
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

11:11:59 PM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2940
Recorder: SONY DVD RW DRU-840A, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: MCC 01 - RG20 
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

11:11:59 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 493
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

11:11:59 PM	#7 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 792
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (2 - CD-ROM Mode 1, ISO 9660)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1983046 (1983046) = #1983046/440:40.46
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1983046 blocks [E: SONY DVD RW DRU-840A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

11:11:59 PM	#8 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 995
Prepare [E: SONY DVD RW DRU-840A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4061278208, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 1983046 | 1983046 | 0x00
1983046 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

11:11:59 PM	#9 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 209
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

11:11:59 PM	#10 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4263
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-Yes (<64KB)

11:11:59 PM	#11 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Caching of files started

11:11:59 PM	#12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4382
Cache writing successful.

11:11:59 PM	#13 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Caching of files completed

11:11:59 PM	#14 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process started at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

11:11:59 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2712
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

11:11:59 PM	#16 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3146
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

11:11:59 PM	#17 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3302
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

11:11:59 PM	#18 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9826
---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 2.0x (5), Extended Part Version: 0.0 (0)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Revision number of maximum recording speed: -
Revision number of minimum recording speed: -
Revision number table of recording speed: - - - - - - - 
Class: 0
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

11:11:59 PM	#19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 83836800

11:12:14 PM	#20 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1333
23:12:14.718 - E: SONY DVD RW DRU-840A : Queue again later

11:12:15 PM	#21 SPTI -600 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom2: SCSIStatus(x00) WinError(121) NeroError(-600)
Sense Key: 0x00 (KEY_NO_SENSE)
Sense Code: 0x00
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 01 40 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Buffer x076e02c0: Len x10000
0x00 00 01 BA 44 00 04 04 94 AB 01 89 C3 F8 00 00 
0x01 E0 07 EC 81 C1 0D 31 00 01 C5 53 11 00 01 AD 
0xDD 1E 60 E8 00 00 01 B3 2D 01 E0 24 17 EE 23 82 

11:12:15 PM	#22 CDR -600 File Writer.cpp, Line 299
Device not available
E: SONY DVD RW DRU-840A

11:12:50 PM	#23 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 3704
EndDAO: Last written address was 319 (13Fh)

11:12:50 PM	#24 CDR -1114 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 162
Reset occurred
E: SONY DVD RW DRU-840A

11:12:50 PM	#25 TRANSFER -24 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 162
Could not perform end of Disc-at-once

11:13:11 PM	#26 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process failed at 4x (5,540 KB/s)

11:13:11 PM	#27 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 254
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

11:13:14 PM	#28 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11061
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

11:13:14 PM	#29 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\CDRALW2K.SYS': Ver=8.0.0.212 , size=9200 bytes, created 3/12/2008 3:00:00 AM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=3.00.83a, size=44944 bytes, created 6/16/2008 3:00:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------

